# Floor Revolves ^^



## Lisa (Jan 29, 2005)

This is my virgin post ^^. I haven't been a newbie anywhere for a while, so flame me to death if this is the wrong place to post this. God knows I deserve it.  Anyway, I bet we all have bad theatre experiences - this is my worst, off the top of my head.

9th grade, during our production of Brigadoon - the school I was attending at that time didn't actually have a theatre, so we routinely had to build one [Five times a year, or so]. For this show, we wanted a floor revolve. We got one, but we didn't have enough space below the stage for hamsters. ^^ Instead, uring scene changes, two kids would run out, unlach the poorly made latches, run their side 180 degrees, and latch it back in.

I don't know how many of you are intimately familiar with Brigadoon, but for those of you who aren't, there's this one part in the show where the entire cast gets onstage to dance. Since it's Scottish, it's rather wild dancing, bouncing around, floor pounding. You can see where this is going. Apparently one of our techs had forgotten to latch one side of the revolve in. The other one breaks, the revolve is swinging all over, the Prop mistress and I jump on in a futile attempt to stabilize it, the dancers are falling over. The song finally ends, thankfully it's intermission. ^^

We got it to a semblance of fixed to get through the rest of the show. Break a leg in the most basic sense, neh? 

Lisa


----------



## avkid (Jan 29, 2005)

that sounds like a giant endorsement for not having to build one's own stage!


----------



## TechnicalRunner (Feb 6, 2005)

oh man! what happened to the person who forgot to latch it? haha

- Lisa


----------



## Lisa (Feb 6, 2005)

TechnicalRunner said:


> oh man! what happened to the person who forgot to latch it? haha
> 
> - Lisa



Suffice to say that they got a stern talking to. ^^

and Lisa is the best name ever.

Lisa


----------



## TechnicalRunner (Feb 7, 2005)

yes it is!!  

- Lisa


----------



## teh_sparky (Feb 8, 2005)

((Although this does not have to do with revolving stages, I have had an experience with a revolving platform which was a pain in the butt.))


In 10th grade during Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat, we had a revolving platform on the stage. It was more trouble than it was worth. It was permanantly latched onto the stage (not a good idea considering that one of the bands at our school uses the stage every day.) So the band teacher wasn't too thrilled about that. Also, there were a few times that it spun around too quickly (with people on it, mind you.) Oh man, memories.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 9, 2005)

You did Joseph ATD? I'm so jealous!! I've wanted to work on that show since I was about 8. 

Lisa


----------



## teh_sparky (Feb 9, 2005)

Joseph was an awesome play to do. It was sick because I had a lot of pretty toys to play with. (Rented Studio Beams and x-spots plus a rented hog 500 makes Christine a happy person. lol) The only bad part is that the songs get stuck in your head really easily. (To this day, I still get "Benjamin Calypso" stuck in my head at the most random of times. lol)


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 9, 2005)

I can sing all those songs! We did the show about a year ago, and it's still stuck in my head!


----------



## JP12687 (Feb 9, 2005)

o man revolves...dont even get me started

I prefer Jesus Christ Superstar...just did that when the tour came through town...so much fun.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 9, 2005)

Joseph pwns. I have all the songs memorized too. ^^ Even the colors in order, etc.  Someone didn't believe me recently and they were surprised.  Anyway, Jesus Christ Superstar is awesome too. I've never actually seen it the whole way through, just snips from the movie and of course, the songs. 

Lisa


----------



## teh_sparky (Feb 9, 2005)

My friend bought me the newer version of Jesus Christ Superstar for my birthday. Wow, awesome, awesome show. It would be another awesome play to put on, but of course, we can't (the whole religion in schools stuff.)


----------



## Lisa (Feb 9, 2005)

I know what you mean there. I was trying to convince my old Episcopalian school to put on Joseph, because we could cause we were religious and private, but it didn't come through. =/ Oh well. 

Lisa


----------



## JP12687 (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats when you have to start working in community theatre, if you know the right people you could convince them to do anything


----------



## Lisa (Feb 10, 2005)

Good call. ^^ You sound like you've had experience in convincing people to put up a play you wanted? 

Lisa


----------



## JP12687 (Feb 10, 2005)

yes, not at my HS but at a local community theatre. I have a way of influencing them into a show, without directly saying it..i make it seem like its their idea


----------

